
Show HN: Nominal, a to-do list, habit tracker, and notes app - timdavila
https://www.nominal.net/
======
timdavila
Hi everyone, I have been working on Nominal the past year and am hoping I
could get some feedback/critique on the product, especially the design and
business side of things as those aren't my strengths.

This is a solo project, a side hustle / lifestyle business. I originally built
it to solve my own problem and have decided to open it up to the public. I
intend to keep it alive as long as my (currently low) hosting costs are
covered.

Nominal is a progressive web app, accessed through the web but available on
mobile through Add to Homescreen with "native-like" features (currently only
using service worker cache and push notifications).

This is the first paid SaaS that I have ever built on my own. There are a lot
of options in this space, but I feel there might be a small niche of users
like myself interested in a small paid for app that respects user privacy and
data ownership.

Thanks for your time!

------
jotato
I just started using a todo list app a few weeks ago. I started with any.do
but I didn't care for the UX. I am on todoist now, and it works well but I'm
not married to it. I do like how I can enter "every X days" in the due date to
make a recurring task. It is very natural.

I haven't signed up for yours yet, but I might. Your UI looks good...Simple
and clean. I like that.

My only hesitation is that I really like how todoist has an android app. I
have a widget on my homescreen and I can mark tasks as complete without any
effort at all. They are also constant reminders of what I have to do.

If you ever get native phone apps/widgets I would be all over this. I might
even be able to stop using Keep for note taking

